# Home solarium sunbed hire?



## sunworship (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Can anyone help please? 

I am trying to hire a tanning unit for my home (for health reasons) in the Alhaurin, Malaga region. I have looked everywhere with no luck.

Can anybody point me in the right direction please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sunworship said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Can anyone help please?
> 
> ...



I'm tempted to say "you cannot be serious" lol, however, I wont because I know how it can be here in the winter. That said I've sat in the sun for most of the winter at least twice a week - this afternoon was lovely and I sat out in a tee- shirt and have tan marks on my arms. I like to get a bit of sun as often as possible cos its a good source of vitamin D and it feels nice!!

I dont know of anywhere in this area that does tanning beds tho - sorry!


----------

